# Foghorn



## jcthomas1962 (Nov 26, 2013)

"Foghorn" noise in water lines when a toilet is flushed or washing machine started. I know its air, any suggestions on how to get rid of it?


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

jcthomas1962 said:


> "Foghorn" noise in water lines when a toilet is flushed or washing machine started. I know its air, any suggestions on how to get rid of it?[/QUOTE
> 
> You can't with out a proper intro


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

jcthomas1962 said:


> "Foghorn" noise in water lines when a toilet is flushed or washing machine started. I know its air, any suggestions on how to get rid of it?


Only happens when its fogging outside??


----------



## jitr64 (Sep 30, 2010)

i would suggest you call a plumber.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

This toilet didn't happen to be installed on a large boat, did it?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

If it sounds like the Titanic leaving port, you've got problems, big problems...


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

If you use fog lights you can find the issue


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

dclarke said:


> If you use fog lights you can find the issue


Fog off!


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

You could always use a fog machine, even if you don't find the problem, all you need is a few strobe lights and it's a party.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd sell the damn house...

Exorcisms are just to sketchy...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Let's close the 'Foghorn' thread pending an intro which is unlikely....


----------

